# Anyone have a standby generator at the house?



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 5, 2021)

I went cheap-o and it works great.
I read their are 3 generator factories in China and an overwhelming amount of brand of generators on the market are built there.
Don't hold me to it, I read it someplace.

We get blackouts here up to 30 hours at a time. Fires, winds, earthquakes, excessive heat and DUI's into the local power pole and just like that we're in the dark.

I could have pulled a loan & gone the $12.000 route but did a DIY with the best but simplest way out there at 1/4 the cost.

We always have 100 gallons of gas on hand and natural gas line to the house so it was really simple.












From what I read the 7500 is identical to the Honda 7000 and built in the same factory. Honda doesn't have a 50 AMP receptacle and is over twice the price so we rolled with this. Comparing the two in person I buy into the "built at the same factory near identical units" tale. Ain't knocking Honda.
Amazingly silent and it runs the entire Crankshaft Manor almost on idle and has been reliable as a hammer.  One tank full runs 20 + hours easily in econo mode.

Several homes in our area went with the TESLA power bank / solar and paid a whopping $39.000 for the systems. They all failed in the last blackout. All the other solar homes are currently in dispute with the companies they bought them from for various reasons, except one who bough the solar system and installed it himself.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 5, 2021)

We don't get many power outages here. If I had a gas generator outside someone would probably steal it.....


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 5, 2021)

I guess "Stabil" fuel treatment is your friend..I hope so anyway...


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 5, 2021)

We have occasional power outages that last 2-3 days,  We also have a well. No power=no toilet and no heat in the winter.

We do have a portable generator that will run our well pump and out pellet stove along with the refrigerators.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 5, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I guess "Stabil" fuel treatment is your friend..I hope so anyway...


We rotate out our fuel and found StarTron to work better than Stabil.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 5, 2021)

Sounds like you found a system that works for you and yours.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

What are you using for a transfer switch? Are those 2 mains interlocked?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> What are you using for a transfer switch? Are those 2 mains interlocked?



"Bumpless"  lock-out transfer switches:


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

Some people will backfeed to save money. And it is dangerous. Nice set up.


----------



## whistlepig (Sep 5, 2021)

Ours is just a seperate disconnect for the 220V well pump and we use extension cords for everything else. I agree that back feeding is dangerous.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 5, 2021)

we have 7.5KW genrac in the diesel pusher. use couple cords for fridges, freezers. n just glamp out in the motorhome.


----------



## OldSmoke (Sep 5, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> We rotate out our fuel and found StarTron to work better than Stabil.



I have found StarTron products to be very good, both gas and diesel. On our sailboat with a Diesel engine, after one tank, we no longer get soot all over the transom. The engine runs smoother as well.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Some people will backfeed to save money. And it is dangerous. Nice set up.


what is backfeed.   when we lose power at the shore I take out a 220 circuit breaker and use the one I got to work for the generator  but I do shut the main feed off till power comes back, then remove my breaker and flip the switch to use regular power source


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

Utility men have died from this. You can charge lines going back to the street. So, I will not explain what it means. Have a licensed electrician install a switch for your generator if you are doing a whole house circuit.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Utility men have died from this. You can charge lines going back to the street. So, I will not explain what it means. Have a licensed electrician install a switch for your generator if you are doing a whole house circuit.








I was that utility lineman.
I never trusted the stamped sheet metal style lock out for many reasons and in some parts they aren't approved.
We went with the dedicated switches.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 5, 2021)

i replaced my ATS with this one as mine got loose connections n burned up.. i know this is not for home but used in motor homes ..and protects every one downline 50 amps duel leg handles 100 amps
Amazon.com: Progressive Dynamics PD52V 5200 Series Automatic Transfer Switch - 240 VAC, 50 Amp : Automotive


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 5, 2021)

Our son is a master electrician with his own company. He will tell you that regardless of what ANYONE tells you, regardless of what's going on around you, pull out your meter and check the line...


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Sep 5, 2021)

I’ll be putting a 22 kwH Generac natural gas generator with an auto transfer switch in here at my place in Eastern Colorado next year.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Our son is a master electrician with his own company. He will tell you that regardless of what ANYONE tells you, regardless of what's going on around you, pull out your meter and check the line...



Yes. But the part that sucks is the line can be energized after the fact by someone doing this. I'm a journeyman electrician with over 30 years experience. And even with all measures in place, sh!t can happen.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 6, 2021)

so why dont people get 220volt gens n split to 120 like rv's do , 50 amp 220 does 2 -50 amp legs. course when we were at charlotte motor speedway in 2017 we pluged into outlet and fried my first surge guard. tested line volts and it was 480 split to 2- 220's . that surge guard was on my plug and i have hard wired in my electrical bay. so the electricians go to the generator's and say they got it fixed well my son tyler had to tell them its not a damn dryer circuit but 220 in and divided to 120 out in 2 circuits. they did replace my surge guard for free.   oh  we were in front of the HD tv infield spot ,,,awesome



Steve H said:


> Yes. But the part that sucks is the line can be energized after the fact by someone doing this. I'm a journeyman electrician with over 30 years experience. And even with all measures in place, sh!t can happen.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so why dont people get 220volt gens



Whole house generators are.  Unless you are doing something sketchy.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 6, 2021)

so i'm not the only wakes uo up at mid AM


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so i'm not the only wakes uo up at mid AM



Haha! Nope! I've been up since 2.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 6, 2021)

During the Covid lock down the kids were doing their school finals online that involved all day and late into the evening of zoom interaction with the school.
Pow! Edison cut us off and we were dead in the water no electricity.

Our youngest rolled out the generator, plugged it in and was back in class in minutes.
This time over 30 hours the power company shut us off.

Wife nurse gets off a 12 hour all nighter shift at work, gets home, then does a serious 5 hour zoom meeting with her hospital. Reliable electricity is essential.








Public outcry has recently triggered fewer power company cut offs.

These Harbor Freight 3500s are another cheap way out. They burn about a pint of gasoline an hour. You can parallel two together with a Firman  50 amp outlet kit:


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 6, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so i'm not the only wakes uo up at mid AM



We have a stack of Starbucks gift cards family and friends give us. Wife doesn't drink coffee so I use them.
Starbucks coffee is bitter tasting to me but the price is right, free.
A couple Starbucks locations open at 3 AM here and one is 24 hours.
So in the middle of the night the dog and I roll through.

I get a cappuccino.
Dog gets a Puppaccino:






A Cattaccino:


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2021)

I live on the Gulf Coast, and our area is one of the most lightning prone in North America, mix in tornadoes and hurricanes and you bet your arse I've a gen-set ready to takeover for emergencies.


----------



## henriklehmann56 (Sep 7, 2021)

I definitely should get one. Sometimes I work and the desktop pc turns off. That is emarasing


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 7, 2021)

I live in VA and in my area we get outages frequently, so I have a 17KW propane powered, I have a 500 gal buried tank for the house heating, Generac generator set up to power most of my house during a power failure. I can't imagine living without it and highly recommend having backup power for your house.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 7, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> I live in VA and in my area we get outages frequently, so I have a 17KW propane powered, I have a 500 gal buried tank for the house heating, Generac generator set up to power most of my house during a power failure. I can't imagine living without it and highly recommend having backup power for your house.


In California their is a bill moving through Sacramento to ban home generators.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 7, 2021)

wow 17 thousand watt gen. ya got a good one , 24kw gets ya 200 amps in 120.



retfr8flyr said:


> I live in VA and in my area we get outages frequently, so I have a 17KW propane powered, I have a 500 gal buried tank for the house heating, Generac generator set up to power most of my house during a power failure. I can't imagine living without it and highly recommend having backup power for your house.


----------



## clifish (Sep 7, 2021)

I converted my generator to run on natural gas,  no worries about bad gas in the carb.  I got a tri-fuel conversion from US carburetor and it can be set up to run on gas, propane or natural gas.





__





						Generator Conversion Kits to Propane and Natural Gas.
					

Generator conversion kits to propane, lp gas and natural gas for most gasoline generators and engines.



					www.uscarb.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 7, 2021)

For sure I have a gen system and a total in coming disconnect.
Safety first and no one gets hurt.

Warren


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Sep 7, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> In California their is a bill moving through Sacramento to ban home generators.


That seems dumb, even by California government standards.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 7, 2021)

I would believe anything coming from CA these days.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2021)

We have A 22KW Generac, whole house generator & a 500 gallon propane tank buried in the yard. It was expensive but will run for a couple of weeks without refilling the propane tank.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 8, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We have A 22KW Generac, whole house generator & a 500 gallon propane tank buried in the yard. It was expensive but will run for a couple of weeks without refilling the propane tank.
> Al


Nice!


----------



## martin1950 (Sep 8, 2021)

I was  "T n D" lineman in California back in the 80's. Our 1st thing to do on an outage was to patrol and listen for a jenny's running, then we would pulled their meters. We were tired of losing linemen to backfeed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2021)

martin1950 said:


> I was  "T n D" lineman in California back in the 80's. Our 1st thing to do on an outage was to patrol and listen for a jenny's running, then we would pulled their meters. We were tired of losing linemen to backfeed.



As soon as the electricity goes out, my generator waits about 5 seconds, then starts up & the transfer switch disconnects from the power grid. When the power comes back on, the transfer switch turns the generator turns off, and transfers back to the power grid.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> As soon as the electricity goes out, my generator waits about 5 seconds, then starts up & the transfer switch disconnects from the power grid. When the power comes back on, the transfer switch turns the generator turns off, and transfers back to the power grid.
> Al



Yup, that's how they're supposed to work. Some, however, don't want to pay for the pricy transfer gear. And do stupid things.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> That seems dumb, even by California government standards.



Yes it is, but I'm sure there will be an exemption for Generators before signing.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> We have A 22KW Generac, whole house generator & a 500 gallon propane tank buried in the yard. It was expensive but will run for a couple of weeks without refilling the propane tank.
> Al




That's an Awesome Set-up Al---Wish I had that !
I have to manually hit my transfer switch, start my Generator & plug it in. (6500 Watts)
Then select what all I want to power (everything but the range & Hot water Heater).

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's an Awesome Set-up Al---Wish I had that !
> I have to manually hit my transfer switch, start my Generator & plug it in. (6500 Watts)
> Then select what all I want to power (everything but the range & Hot water Heater).
> 
> Bear



I had the same one in Ft.Lauderdale, and during Hurricane Andrew, it ran for 14 days & I was the only person on the street that had a generator. So you can imagine all the people coming over & sleeping on the floor & putting all their food in our fridge & freezer. But that one was hooked up to natural gas so I really didn’t have to worry about running out of fuel. If it get’s that bad here & I can’t get propane after 2 weeks & we still are out of power, I will have the biggest BBQ for my whole community & smoke or cook everything in the freezers!
Al


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 8, 2021)

It was hard to get my gear. Took a 4 month wait.  I imagine now it’s even longer.


----------



## forktender (Sep 9, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> In California their is a bill moving through Sacramento to ban home generators.


Just unplug it and call it a work generator, and don't run it at stupid hours, nobody will ever find out.
Make a soundproof box for it as well. Screw CA, I absolutely hate this state, and I'm born and raised here in Norcal.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> Just unplug it and call it a work generator, and don't run it at stupid hours, nobody will ever find out.
> Make a soundproof box for it as well. Screw CA, I absolutely hate this state, and I'm born and raised here in Norcal.




If I didn't Love Pennsylvania, I would have left many years ago!!!

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 9, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> If I didn't Love Pennsylvania, I would have left many years ago!!!
> 
> Bear


We love Penn. really beautiful.


----------



## mowin (Sep 9, 2021)

We want a standby generator. Hard to find now, and the prices have gone up a bit.  We're hoping next year they will be readily available.  Buddy of mine is a HVAC guy so the install won't cost us much.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 9, 2021)

For about 15 years I've had a 24KW Generac whole house generator running on natural gas at my primary residence in the Chicago area. For around 18 years I had the same unit running on propane with a 500 gallon underground tank at a second home in Sarasota, FL.

When I was preparing to make an offer on the house in Sarasota I learned that the unit had been, per HOA regulations, "illegally" installed by the prior owner. It wasn't discovered until a few weeks after he had it installed because of landscaping he had done to disguise it. When it was discovered, the HOA board issued a directive that it had to be removed, but the prior owner appealed it. As I was told by some long time owners there, some cash and favors flowed to the board members and an exemption was granted. I refused to close on the house until the board granted me the same exemption, and they ultimately did. I sold the house 3 years ago and bought a condo on Key Biscayne, FL, but before selling the house in Sarasota, I secured a declaration from the board that the exemption would carry forward to the buyer.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 27, 2022)

MathiasWilde said:


> I also have power outages all the time, so I put myself a synchronous type generator. It gives a more stable output voltage and is better suited for connecting sensitive to its variations digital equipment and other complex devices.



They are better. But $$$. The do a better job with sensitive lights and such.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 27, 2022)

Timely posts. The wind was so strong last night, that it woke us up. We are used to the strong east winds out of the Columbia Gorge. Then, the power went out. Then, it came back on. Then, there was a VERY bright blue explosion. Then, the power went out again.

There were no fresh or frozen meats harmed in this adventure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

So since I don't know...what size generator would it take to keep a house running? Propane gas furnace,  gas stove, fridge and freezers...I'm fine with a guesstimate. I know the cost of the switch and hookup fee. And brand choices, biggest one advertised around here is generac,  not sure of their quality and pricing...as in overpriced like a pair of Nike shoes 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

Powering your home, your business, your world.
					

website




					www.generac.com


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> So since I don't know...what size generator would it take to keep a house running? Propane gas furnace,  gas stove, fridge and freezers...I'm fine with a guesstimate. I know the cost of the switch and hookup fee. And brand choices, biggest one advertised around here is generac,  not sure of their quality and pricing...as in overpriced like a pair of Nike shoes
> 
> Ryan




Ryan since you may know where there's a tractor and diesel fuel you might want to look at PTO Generators. Cheaper and little to no maintenance other than what you already do to the tractor.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 28, 2022)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> We rotate out our fuel and found StarTron to work better than Stabil.


Never heard of that I use sea foam for larger tanks it’s good for two years as well going to try this for smaller cans


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Ryan since you may know where there's a tractor and diesel fuel you might want to look at PTO Generators. Cheaper and little to no maintenance other than what you already do to the tractor.


That's really the way I'd like to go. Besides emergency backup power, I could probably find other uses for it around the farm.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

I have a pto generator, believe it's a 25 kw, but have 2 places...thankfully they both use different electric companies even though only 1 1/2 miles away from each other. But the main concern I have is losing power for 2 weeks or so like South Dakota did a few years ago with that big ice storm.  Hopefully it never happens here but keeping a tractor running 24 7 wouldn't be enjoyable.  The $12,000 dollar price tag for having one at dad's and for my pigs has held me back though 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2022)

OK Guys!!!
I'm not much good at mechanical things, like some of you are.
However, I think I saw a mentioning on TV about one or more of these New Electric Vehicles being able to power a whole house. It might have been the F-150, but I'm not sure.
Any Comments??

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 28, 2022)

We chose to go a different route with generators. I bought two portable Hondas that connect to each other. I made a custom-built shed with exhaust venting mods and cooling system. This helps to keep the neighborhood noise level down and lets me lock them up while running.

I found an outlet that lets me connect the generator to the outside of my house and passes through the wall to a set of 120v standard outlets. That means no cord through an open window or door. It’s a separate system So there’s no switcher. That means I have extension cords running all over the house. That sounds like a pain in the butt but here’s why we did it.

We live in the heart of California fire country. We‘ve had to evacuate the last 3 out of five years. We evacuate to my daughter’s home some distance away. She also had power cut off but did not have to evacuate. These two portable generators are our power supply at her home the next time we evacuate. I converted both generators to burn propane which is so much easier and cleaner than gasoline. There’s no noxious gas exhaust. I have large propane tanks that can keep these generators running for 3 days taking breaks to check the oil. I never have to prep them for a long sit and the carburetor does not gum up.

The need for portability had us go this route. The small Hondas are really quiet and super reliable. I can even pass a cord over the neighbor’s fence for a couple hours to give their fridge and freezer a boost.

That’s just another alternative to think about. We don’t need our whole house lit up or serviced. I saved a bundle of cash. And, I have easy portability as the generators are small. Just the necessities works fine for us.


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

Propane conversion isn't necessarily a bad in terms of maintenance, and natural gas might be even better, in terms of not having to fill tanks, if your home has access to NG. The down side is that you will burn more propane or NG to generate the same amount of power as you would burning gasoline, or diesel.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m good with the down side. Especially since it’s only for a few days a season. I don‘t like dealing with small gas engines. This former farm kid is finished with cleaning carbs and Sta-Bil. And in the big fire I remembered thinking my vehicle would have been a bad place for transporting a gas can. We didn’t have time to grab anything anyway, come to think of it. Phone, computer, wallet and pants.


----------



## forktender (Jan 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe find out the whole story, before you laugh??
> I know electric had a lot to do with my Generator/Heat Pump situation.
> 
> Bear


I spent 3 nights a week for 5 years earning  my UA Journeymen card.  Furthermore, I installed HVAC systems for 38+ years in both commercial and residential settings, and yes, I'm still laughing about this post, and I'll laugh when I find something funny regardless of the topic or setting.

Perhaps you should mind your own business, and quit worrying about what others find  humorous, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2022)

forktender said:


> I spent 3 nights a week for 5 years earning  my UA Journeymen card.  Furthermore, I installed HVAC systems for 38+ years in both commercial and residential settings, and yes, I'm still laughing about this post, and I'll laugh when I find something funny regardless of the topic or setting.
> 
> Perhaps you should mind your own business, and quit worrying about what others find  humorous, Bear.




I commented because I had something to share about what you were laughing at:
We get big snow storms up here, and lose power often.
I had a Woodstove in the living room for years, but I was having trouble with the firewood, due to my health, so I got rid of it & got a nice Pellet stove. That worked great for a few years, but bringing in 40 pounds of pellets a couple times a day was getting to be harder & harder, and I started thinking about Mrs Bear not being able to do this crap, after I'm gone. We were all electric, so there was no way an 8 KW Generator could  run my electric Heat Pump with everything else.
   So I changed my heat system, which was almost 20 years old, from Heat Pump, with electric back-up to Electric Heat Pump, with Propane gas stove back-up (Bryant "Evolution"). This way when we lose power, my Generator has enough power to run the gas heater & everything else in the house, except the hot water heater.
I had an electrician (friend) install an outside 220 line on the front porch, for my generator, and he installed the safety power switch in my Service box. The electrician also did some adjustments needed with my HVAC.

Now I'll go back to minding my own business.

Bear


----------



## mowin (Feb 8, 2022)

Glad you thought it was funny.  
Most HVAC guys are very knowledgeable in electrical. He does generator installation as well as HVAC installs.  

Hopefully this gives you some more humor.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 8, 2022)

Having dealt with power outages that seem to occur at the faint inkling of a storm, me made the decision with the new house we just built to eliminate the problem once and for all.  We has a Generac Whole Home unit installed that runs off of the house LP. Problem eliminated


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 8, 2022)

Solar with batteries


----------



## forktender (Feb 8, 2022)

mowin said:


> Glad you thought it was funny.
> Most HVAC guys are very knowledgeable in electrical. He does generator installation as well as HVAC installs.
> 
> Hopefully this gives you some more humor.


"He does generator installation as well as HVAC installs. " Well there ya go, perfect!!!
Low voltage, maybe.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

Same here. And as you said you hate the state of California.  Not much for union guys around here...mostly small privately owned here as well. Most of us, me included wouldn't stand for having 2 or 3 different people or companies come do a job that 1 guy is qualified and licensed to do here. Plus living on the farm we don't always have time to wait for electricians when it comes to taking care of livestock and fixing electrical issues. Now somethings I can't do and wouldn't when it comes to the safety of others...such as hooking up these switches to prevent back feeding.  But common sense goes a long ways still. 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Plus living on the farm we don't always have time to wait for electricians when it comes to taking care of livestock and fixing electrical issues.


Well, unless you have a partner in some cattle who also happens to own a company that does electrical. I can do most electrical myself, but I'd pay him to do something like a generator hookup.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2022)

I have a friend,  now retired,  used to be a janitor and maintenance man at a high school. Kinda funny listening to him, color blind guy doing wiring! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I have a friend,  now retired,  used to be a janitor and maintenance man at a high school. Kinda funny listening to him, color blind guy doing wiring!
> 
> Ryan


LMAO. My friend specializes in industrial wiring, and really hates doing residential, but he wires a house from time to time.


----------



## DougE (Feb 8, 2022)

Matter of fact, He wired my house, but I didn't own it when it was built.


----------



## forktender (Feb 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> HVAC guys do electrical and all, around here. What are these unions you speak of? HVAC companies around here are all small privately owned non union shops.


Big City Stuff!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 9, 2022)

After losing power 11 times last year we decided to have a whole house generac installed, one guy installed from propane tanks , running and hooking up propane lines,to all the electric , took him about 8 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> After losing power 11 times last year we decided to have a whole house generac installed, one guy installed from propane tanks , running and hooking up propane lines,to all the electric , took him about 8 hours.





schlotz said:


> Having dealt with power outages that seem to occur at the faint inkling of a storm, me made the decision with the new house we just built to eliminate the problem once and for all.  We has a Generac Whole Home unit installed that runs off of the house LP. Problem eliminated




I wish I would have gone that way, instead of having to manually start my Generator on the front porch, & switch over in the Basement. Didn't think, at the time, that I would have so much trouble getting down there!!

Bear


----------



## mowin (Feb 9, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I wish I would have gone that way, instead of having to manually start my Generator on the front porch, & switch over in the Basement. Didn't think, at the time, that I would have so much trouble getting down there!!
> 
> Bear



I have two clients that have manual transfer switches and portable generator.  If they are not home, and the power goes out, I have to go over, drag out the gen, and hook it up.  Both won't store gas in their garage, so if the power outage is widespread, their screwed.  
I finally convinced one of them to switch to a standby generator.  Will be installed this spring.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 9, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I wish I would have gone that way, instead of having to manually start my Generator on the front porch, & switch over in the Basement. Didn't think, at the time, that I would have so much trouble getting down there!!
> 
> Bear


They are nice bear , without power we have no heat, or water and no ac in the summer.since we had it installed only lost power 1 time so far but in about 20 seconds it kicked in and we had power,


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2022)

I lived in the PNW (Seattle area) for many years.  I bought a 7.5 kW portable generator to deal with the frequent outages.  
It worked very well for us. Only needed power for convenience, gas FA furnace, fridge and freezer.
 If I still lived there would consider a true stand by system for the convenience.

Moved to NW Minnesota and used the generator once in 21 years.
We didn't even lose power when a tornado skipped through our block but hit the rest of the neighborhood pretty hard.

Size is determined by your needs.
In FL I would need a whole house as going without A/C is unthinkable to me.

I occasionally do home inspections. I have seen some very hazardous installs by homeowners and "professionals".


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Feb 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Same here. And as you said you hate the state of California.  Not much for union guys around here...mostly small privately owned here as well. Most of us, me included wouldn't stand for having 2 or 3 different people or companies come do a job that 1 guy is qualified and licensed to do here. But common sense goes a long ways still.
> 
> Ryan



Good take, true.

Even though we cut our elect draw 1/3 our electric bill doubled here in Cali.
Most homeowners I've managed to talk to around here said their solar installations were bad and not installed nor functioning as promised. Their elect bill didn't change either. These were from Solar companies that sub'd out the work to several other companies. It's a simple project and they have horror stories.
The companies that did the work in house had the best results.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Feb 18, 2022)

We've had several occasions where we're down over a week to 2 weeks. We just came off yet another 30 hour blackout. Winds kick up, earthquakes, fires, boom we're in the dark.

The underground electrical feed to all the homes on our block burned up a few times in the past and that shut us down for over a week too.
You see nitrogen tanks chained to the side of neighborhood transformers? That nitrogen is fed to the elect lines to prevent them from grenading. The gap between the insulation and metal cable is hazardous may cause a fire. If they don't maintain the nitrogen feed tanks nor eventually re-string the cables then we get burnouts.
Yeah it happens and it sux in hot or cold weather.

We ain't sitting in the dark over that time and on top of that worried about the house and garage chest freezer full of food going south.
We're off road enthusiasts and always have 100+ gallons of gas for the toys on hand and we use it for standby at home.

Soon we'll have solar power to the house with a power bank that's good for at least a weeks electricity when Edison goes down. We walk the dog and talks to neighbors what systems work.
Evidently Tesla is now improved and has dropped their prices. We're considering that.

_"Youze pays yourz money and youze takes yourz chances" - _Popeye.


----------

